# Replacing Brake lines



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking to replace all brake lines any suggestions on where to get the best kit. I am keeping the car stock with drums all around. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

These guys support GTOforum; Here is a kit for a power brake car;

1967 GTO - Brake Lines, Front (OM) power, 4-piece (exc. R.A. … | OPGI.com


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help I will check them out.


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

There's also The Right Stuff: Brake Conversions, Pre-Bent Stainless Lines | Right Stuff Detailing

We were referred to them from several sources, all with high recommends, in our search for front disc kist for 14" wheels. Will be installing stainless steel brake lines at same time front disc conversion is done. 

TRS Brake lines: Brake Lines - Brakes

Best o' success!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Got mine from Ames Performance, fit perfectly.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in the process of replacing the front brake lines on my 1970 with the kit from Ames. I am having trouble loosening the passenger front brake line from the distribution block on the frame. I don't have clearance to turn the 6" line wrench without hitting the starter and other items in the way. 
Any guidance on this? Do I need to cut down the wrench? 
Thank you.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it true you need to raise the engine to get the passenger side line in? Not sure I will pursue that as my replacement is largely cosmetic. 
Has anyone done this without raising engine?


----------

